# Prueba de OP AMPS (Amplificadores operacionales)



## Electrofan (May 26, 2014)

hola...hice unas pruebas con algunos OP AMPS y quiero dejarles aca mis opiniones de los resultados obtenidos...se que este es un tema muy subjetivo y que tiene mucho que ver con los gustos y preferencias de cada quien...pero en algo estoy seguro y es que son muy pocos los que tienen buen gusto por el audio de mala calidad.

Los operacionales de audio que probe son los siguientes: 

NJM4558 de New Japan Radio Company
RC4559 de Texas Instruments
TL072CN de ST
NE5532P de Texas Instruments
OPA2134PA de Burr Brown
OPA2604AP de Burr Brown
LM833CN de Texas Instruments
UPC45070C  de NEC

Veamos el primero.

NJM4558: GB= 3MHz, Slew Rate= 1V/ns, Setling Time=?, THD=?, Input Noise= ? 
Del JRC4558 Original se encuentran muy buenos comentarios en la red, algunos dicen que es el mejor de todos con un sonido cremoso y con garra fabricado allá por finales de los 70's y principios de los 80's. En mi opinión el NJM4558 (No el original)  tiene mucho ruido y distorsión Harmonica, produce un sonido opaco de mala calidad,  suena muy mal quizá en aquellos años era de lo mejor que había, apenas tiene 3Mhz de GB o ancho de banda, cuanto más elevado sea  este parametro es mejor y más limpias se escucharán las frecuencias altas. Tiene una relación de subida (Slew Rate) de apenas 1V/ns cuanto más elevada sea es mejor, la limitación de SR  da lugar a pérdidas de detalle y un sonido demasiado agresivo en los medios y los agudos a volumen alto. El Settling Time o tiempo de recuperación de este integrado es desconocido pero es el tiempo en nano segundos que necesita el operacional para seguir un transitorio en la señal cuanto más bajo mejor, si es demasiado alto será lento y habrá  pérdidas de detalle en los agudos. La distorsión Harmonica y el ruido a la entrada de voltaje son desconocidos pero son parametros muy importantes. 

Luego Seguiré comentando el siguiente....


----------



## Electrofan (May 27, 2014)

RC4559 Texas Instruments

Unity Gain Banwidth: 3MHz
Slew Rate: 1.5V/ns
Settling Time: Desconocido
Distorsión THD: Desconocida
Input Noise Voltage: Desconocido

Algunos lo consideran muy bueno, casi tan bueno como el JRC4558D original, pero solamente difiere del NJM4558 en 0.5V/ns de Slew Rate de más, al escucharlo hay una mejoría en el sonido con respecto al 4558 pero sigue siendo un integrado con audio de baja calidad.



TL072CN NEC

Unity Gain Banwidth: 4MHz
Slew Rate: 16V/us
Settling Time: Desconocido
Distorsión THD: 0.01%
Input Noise Voltage: 15 nV/√Hz Typ 

Es un doble operacional de alta velocidad con alto voltage J-FET con transistores bipolares, de mucha más calidad que el NJM4558 y el RC4559. En mi opinión, suena bien...más limpio y es barato pero es demasiado "estéril" de sonido y como solo tiene 4MHz de ancho de banda distorsiona en las frecuencias altas. Algunos todavia lo recomiendan.


----------



## eleccortez (May 28, 2014)

Como fueron realizadas esas pruebas y en que condiciones.


----------



## Electrofan (May 28, 2014)

eleccortez...Las pruebas fueron realizadas en un preamplificador con control de tonos bajos, medios, altos y volume de señal conectado a la entrada auxiliar de un equipo de sonido sony de alta fidelidad.

NE5532P

Unity Gain Bandwidth: 10 MHz Typ
Slew RAte: 9V/us Typ
Settling Time: Desconocido
Distorsión THD: 0.002%
Input Noise Voltage: 5 nV/√Hz Typ 

Debo empezar diciendo Wow! este operacional me ha sorprendido!!! es un operacional dual de muy bajo ruido(5 nV/√Hz Typ), alto desempeño, baja distorsión harmonica y con un ancho de banda más del doble del TL072, compensado internamente y con short circuit protection a la salida.

Algunos se refieren a el con cariño como el viejo NE5532 su datasheet está fechado en 1,979. Produce un sonido voluminoso con garra, transparente de alta calidad pero sin los detalles más pequeños, sus voces son realistas, tiene una sobresaturación en las frecuencias altas y le entra un poquito de suciedad a volumen alto quizá tenga que ver con el ancho de banda porque al darle el volumen máximo a la entrada de señal se escucha ruido...Pero su alta calidad de sonido vas a sentir ganas de seguirlo escucharlo y  te hace desear corregirle todos esos detalles que he mencionado. Me encanta como reproduce HOTEL CALIFORNIA en versión acústica.

Es un operacional muy apreciado incluso los fabricantes o diseñadores de circuitos le han hecho controles de tonos especialmente dedicados a este op amps, personalmente pienso comprar uno para ver si le han mejorado con componentes externos los detalles que tiene. LO RECOMIENDO te gustará.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2014)

¿ Podrías detallar el instrumental que empleaste en las mediciones ?


----------



## Electrofan (May 29, 2014)

OPA2134PA Burr Brown

Unity Gain Bandwidth: 8MHz
Slew Rate: 20V/us
Settling Time: Desconocido
Distorsión THD: 0.00008%
Input Noise Voltage: 8 nV/√Hz Typ 

Este es un operacional dual famoso de ultra baja distorsión (0.00008%), alta velocidad (20V/us) con una calidad sonido buena...el detalle que emite es muy bueno aunque no sobresalga mucho en los graves, al escucharlo sentirás que es bueno....pero es demasiado delicado y sensible al ruido en el control de tonos del preamplificador, al tratar de buscarle lo mejor que tiene rapido mete ruido...no es que sea malo  pienso que en un circuito especialmente dedicado para este op amps puede sonar rico...no es muy buen candidato para reemplazo a algunos les funcionará y a otros no. Personalmente terminé decepcionado a mi no me funcionó, tengo 8 originales tendré que encontrarles algún circuito donde suenen bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Poné fotos de ellos ya que *al ser muy buscados* los Chinos los falsifican . . . quizás por eso no te funcionen bien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-e-integrados-falsificados-4951/

Saludos !


----------



## Electrofan (May 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS...Los importe de USA los compre en ARROW ELECTRONICS .

OPA2604AP Burr Brown

Unity Gain Bandwidth: 20MHz
Slew Rate: 25V/us
Settling Time: 1000ns (Alto)
Distorsión THD: 0.0003%
Input Noise Voltage: 10 nV/√Hz Typ 

Este es un operacional hi fi para audiofilos tiene un ancho de banda alto de 20MHZ (cuanto más alto mejor), una relación de subida alta de 20V/us (cuanto más alta mejor), una distorsión harmonica bajísima THD de 0.0003%, pero tiene un tiempo de recuperación bien alto de 1000ns, si es demasiado alto hay pérdidas de detalle en los agudos cuanto más bajo este parametro es mejor. Le tenía mucha fé a este operacional al escucharlo suena bien HIFI pero demasiado blando es así como bien suave no tiene garra se siente algo opaco y al buscarle sacarle lo mejor con el control de tonos también mete ruido es bien delicado al igual que el OPA2134. No es que sea malo es bueno me gustaría encontrarle un circuito donde funcione bien y tenerlo en la habitación para escuchar música tranquilita. Al rato de estarlo escuchando vuelvo al NE5532 no me convence.


----------



## ramiro77 (May 29, 2014)

Hay algo que no llegué a entender... Todos los comentarios sobre ruido, respuesta, distorsiones, etc. los mediste? O es una prueba auditiva? 
Si es el segundo caso: estás calibrando nivel de SPL entre los distintos operacionales y switcheando en ciego sin saber cuál suena de forma suficientemente rápida?


----------



## palurdo (May 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné fotos de ellos ya que *al ser muy buscados* los Chinos los falsifican . . . quizás por eso no te funcionen bien.
> 
> Saludos !



No se, yo es que si no es por el olfato no reconozco los originales de los falsificados..

Una foto de lo que tengo por aquí...



Como no se ve muy bien, pondré aquí la lista:

2xTL072
2xMC1458
4xJRC4558D
2xIR94558
4xNE5532

Los NE5532 y los TL072 son comprados en una tienda de electrónica. Después compré a china 30 TL072 y 50 NE5532 por el mismo precio que me costaron los 4 NE5532 y los 2 TL072 en la tienda de electrónica, y la verdad es que no noto diferencia entre los chinos y los "locales" al utilizarlos en equipos de sonido.

EDIT: Los IR94558 y los JRC4558D son reciclados de videos VHS de los años 80 así que dificil veo que sean falsificaciones...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Hay algo que no llegué a entender... Todos los comentarios sobre ruido, respuesta, distorsiones, etc. los mediste? O es una prueba auditiva?
> Si es el segundo caso: estás calibrando nivel de SPL entre los distintos operacionales y switcheando en ciego sin saber cuál suena de forma suficientemente rápida?



Yo pregunte algo similar y aún espero respuesta.  



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Podrías detallar el instrumental que empleaste en las mediciones ?


----------



## Electrofan (May 29, 2014)

Los datos técnicos fueron tomados de los DATASHEET de los fabricantes (GAIN BANDWIDTH, SLEW RATE, SETTLING TIME, INPUT NOISE VOLTAGE, THD). Lo demás son puras opiniones personales de como yo los escuche ... como dije al inicio este es un tema muy subjetivo que se presta a las apreciaciones personales de cada persona. ACLARO QUE NO SON PRUEBAS DE LABORATORIO! sin alguien tiene sus apreciaciones personales sería bueno que tambien las comparta.


----------



## opamp (May 29, 2014)

Cuando comparo opams( fundamentalmente el ruido ) no mezclo los duales con los simples; obviamente es mi apreciación personal.


----------



## Electrofan (May 29, 2014)

UPC4570C de NEC (Nippon Electric Company).

Este operacional es buenísimo, lo voy a comparar con el NE5532.

                                     UPC4570C            NE5532P
Unity Gain Bandwidth:      15MHz Typ          10 MHz Typ
Slew RAte:                      7V/us Typ           9V/us Typ
Settling Time:                Desconocido        Desconocido
Distorsión THD:                  0.002%               0.002%
Input Noise Voltage:       4.5 nV/√Hz Typ   5 nV/√Hz Typ 

El UPC4570C es un operacional dual bipolar o de baja impedancia, de ultra bajo ruido apenas 4.5 nano volts, alta relación de subida o slew rate de 7V/us, 2V/us menos que el NE5532 pero con un ancho de banda mayor de GB 15MHz, los dos son compensados internamente. Si se fijan sus características son inferiores al OPA2604 pero tiene mucho menos ruido y es bipolar.

Este operacional me ha sorprendido es bien dinámico, al reproducir el audio cada instrumento se escucha de una manera especial que te hace disfrutar la música, es super estable excelente para el control de tonos, tiene un bajo bien definido pero no agresivo, las voces se escuchan muy bien y acentua bien lo estereo, el rock, el pops, la salsa, la cumbia y la música electrónica entre otros se escucha muy bien. 

Este operacional lo he visto instalado en equipos de sonido Sony de alta fidelidad. Me hizo olvidar el NE5532 lo he dejado instalado para seguirlo escuchando me gusta mucho. Es bastante dificil de conseguir y cada operacional original de NEC  anda por los $20 pero vale la pena (hay otros fabricantes que lo venden más barato). LO RECOMIENDO, te gustará.


----------



## Electrofan (May 30, 2014)

LM833N de Texas Instruments 

Unity Gain Bandwidth: 15MHz Typ
Slew RAte: 7V/us Typ
Settling Time: Desconocido
Distorsión THD: 0.002% 
Input Noise Voltage: 4.5 nV/√Hz 

Este es un operacional dual diseñado por TI con particular enfásis para su desempeño en sistemas de audio, tiene las mismas características del UPC4570C con la diferencia que no es bipolar, es de bajo ruido, con un ancho de banda alto y rápido. Suena muy bien parecido al UPC solo que noté que tengo que darle más volumen para escucharlo bien...el UPC4570C hagarra  rápido el volumen, este lo compre en una tienda electrónica en San Salvador y se ve sospechoso quizá no es original. Pero también es bueno...pruebalo haber que te parece?.

Este es el último operacional de todos los que probe...si tu haz probado alguno de estos op amps compartenos como te han parecido a vos.

Estos son algunos parametros importantes entre otros de los OP AMPS.

Unity-Gan Bandwidth (Amplitud de banda): Cuanto más elevado sea este parámetro, más limpias y mejor oirá las frecuencias más altas.

Slew Rate (Relación de subida): Cuanto más elevado mejor. La limitación de la Relación de Subida puede dar lugar a que los medios y agudos suenen agresivos a volumen alto, y a pérdidas de detalle en los pasajes musicales complejos.

Settling time (Tiempo de recuperación): Cuanto más bajo mejor. El Tiempo de Recuperación es el tiempo en ns (Nano Segundos 1/1 000 000 000 segundo) que necesita el operacional para seguir un transitorio en la señal. Si es demasiado lento, hay pérdida de detalle en los agudos. 

THD Distorsión Harmónica: Entre mas baja es mejor.

Input Noise Voltage (5nV/√Hz Typ): Cuanto más bajo es el ruido a la entrada de voltage es mejor.



Falta probar algunos de los pesos pesados de los operacionales de audio como el OPA627AP(single), el AD825(single), el LM4562(dual), el LME48960(dual), también he leido buenos comentarios del AD823(dual), conoces alguno de estos? compartenos tus apreciaciones.


----------

